# jigging reel and rod



## All[email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

After several years of R&D the SEEKFISHING Jigging rod and reel are ready for testing. Myself and a couple of pro staffers will be fishing the **** out of these trying to find defects, stay tuned for more post and pics.

Why? I was tired of heavy rods or light rods snapping in two. The answer is a parabolic or a blank that bends throughout the blank.

The jiggernaught rod:

Built on a phenix diamond hybrid blank, fuji graphite reel seat( the blank is parabolic so aluminum will break the blank) Fuji spiral wrapped guides built on the spline. and aliminum gimbal. The complete rod weight is 8.6 oz for a rod with a line weight of 100 lbs. that will dead lift a 30lb weight.

Next post i will talk about the reel and pics to come.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Anxious to see more about the Jiggernaught rods. The one mentioned will be great for Yellowfin. Will there be a lighter action rod for lighter lines ...... say in the 30 to 60# range? More of a Blackfin rod?


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

what phenix diamond hybrid blank are you talking about ? as far as its know all those blanks are Fast action , parabolic ?

http://www.phenixrods.com/products/saltwater/black-diamond-hybrid/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

This blank is not available retail. But you can buy the complete rod from me $389 retail 2cool price $339


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*jigging rod*



Dick Hanks said:


> Anxious to see more about the Jiggernaught rods. The one mentioned will be great for Yellowfin. Will there be a lighter action rod for lighter lines ...... say in the 30 to 60# range? More of a Blackfin rod?


I can build you any rod you want


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Allan said:


> This blank is not available retail. But you can buy the complete rod from me $389 retail 2cool price $339


So, you're saying that Phenix has a Diamond hybrid blank parabolic that is not for retail for anybody but your exclusively ?

Can you post pictures of the blank ? Does Phenix warranty apply this blank ?

are you a Phenix dealership ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I will post pics of the complete rod as i stated before the blank is not availabe. I do not sell the blank i sell the finished rod. Diamond hybrid is a process availabe on several phenix blanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*jiggernaught*



Dick Hanks said:


> Anxious to see more about the Jiggernaught rods. The one mentioned will be great for Yellowfin. Will there be a lighter action rod for lighter lines ...... say in the 30 to 60# range? More of a Blackfin rod?


It is lighter than most 20-40 # class rods this is the only jigging rod you will need. It will handle all species from aj to yellowfin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*jiggernaught*



oberyn martell said:


> So, you're saying that Phenix has a Diamond hybrid blank parabolic that is not for retail for anybody but your exclusively ?
> 
> Can you post pictures of the blank ? Does Phenix warranty apply this blank ?
> 
> are you a Phenix dealership ?


Yes i am a dealer. I have access to a blank that is only available to seekfishing.Pics are coming soon pm me your cell phone number i will send you a pic of the 30 lb dead weight test. You will see the blank bend all the way to the reel seat. The rod warranty is 5 yrs with a lifetime warranty available for $49.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*test pics*



Allan said:


> After several years of R&D the SEEKFISHING Jigging rod and reel are ready for testing. Myself and a couple of pro staffers will be fishing the **** out of these trying to find defects, stay tuned for more post and pics.
> 
> Why? I was tired of heavy rods or light rods snapping in two. The answer is a parabolic or a blank that bends throughout the blank.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic from the dead lift test.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*more pics*

Here are some pics of the rod.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

is that a conventional spiral wrapped ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

All rods I build the guides are static load placed either conventional or spiral wrap. we are looking for the guides to be true to the spline line up straight when the rod is bent. That is done by placing the guides on the blank temp. and adjust to make sure the line never touches the blank or foregrip. Our mission is to build rods that fish first and bling second.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i had a phoenix blank i bought from a fishing show and tried the warranty and it was not good for me , no response from the blank company .....just my two cents. on them .


----------

